# The Marketplace is terrible.



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have come from many forums and all the forums I go on the forsale/marketplace have been amazing, this sites marketplace is a joke I'm afraid to say.

Most of the topics have no pictures, no location, no proof of ownership, no contact details/phone numbers.

On civic type r forums i have been on, you can only sell something if your username is written down on a piece of paper and dated next to the item for sale. So proof it's you and you own it etc. I feel this is needed urgently here as its a mess and very off putting if wanting to buy items.

Plus it makes the marketplace almost 100% safe.

Asking ppl to pay for admition early to it is shamefull, I would have been extremely disappointed if I paid to find this marketplace.

This is not me having a pop at the site, just the marketplace. So mods, get sorting this it's a mess and needs updating I feel.

Pictures atleast :lol:

Example:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

FFS how many f******* times do we have to F****** say it ? There isn't a charge to access the marketplace it a f******* club benefit. Albeit one that should be scrapped asap as it leads to nothing but the club getting slagged off. At the end of the day most of the marketplace posts are straight from Ebay.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> FFS how many f******* times do we have to F****** say it ? There isn't a charge to access the marketplace it a f******* club benefit. Albeit one that should be scrapped asap as it leads to nothing but the club getting slagged off. At the end of the day most of the marketplace posts are straight from Ebay.


Andrew i removed my earlier quote about your post making the ttoc look bad and pm'd you to allow you a chance to edit it so no trace would show.
however you reply of not giving a toss, or words to that effect.........so sod it i have reposted lol.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> FFS how many f******* times do we have to F****** say it ? There isn't a charge to access the marketplace it a f******* club benefit. Albeit one that should be scrapped asap as it leads to nothing but the club getting slagged off. At the end of the day most of the marketplace posts are straight from Ebay.


Be careful Andrew - Another Committee Member was recently 'ejected' from the TTOC for his 'outbursts' and 'bringing the club into disrepute'.

:wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Since you can't access the market place without paying to be a member you indirectly are. But that's not my issue, the issue of terrible posts/topics is. It's extremely bad from other forums, it lets the forum down I feel by being to relaxed. It needs moderating alot I feel.

But that post is very childish, I'm not slagging off the forum at all it's very good, just saying it needs addressing to become better. Most are not eBay links or eBay related just badly written topics/sales.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Since you can't access the market place without paying to be a member you indirectly are.


Did you not read Andrew's reply? joining is NOT required to access the FS section :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> you can only sell something if your username is written down on a piece of paper and dated next to the item for sale. So proof it's you and you own it etc. I feel this is needed urgently here as its a mess and very off putting if wanting to buy items.


Agree it's a lot safer but believe we still have trust in people, and the 'urgent' need has never arisen.

To deter wrongdoing, the Marketplace is currently accessed by established forum members ie undisclosed minimum post count, or TTOC members, as their personal details and confirmed payment is given over.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you can't access the market place without paying to be a member you indirectly are.
> ...


Without the post count you have to. The for sale section is just eBay without membership or post count.... :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have noticed the incredible amount of for sale thread without pictures.

WTF, the pictures are what will practically sell the item. I find it completly bizzare to advertise something without a picture but hey that might just be me.

Also whilst on a rant about marketplace, wtf is the eBay for sale bit all about ? Compete waste of time and space if u ask me.


----------

